# it this leagal (live trap)



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

is it legal for me to live trap rabbits and let them go in a fenced in yard to train my beagle?

I assume you would need a small game license.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

It is legal.

A person, with a small game license, may trap up to 5 rabbits during the open season and relocate them to a training facility. You may only trap rabbits on private property and use a trap that is capable of only holding 1 rabbit at a time. The trap also must be marked and checked every 24 hours.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I stand corrected and wish I had known this sooner. So many twists and turn to the law I get 
Thank you LEO Wicklund for clearing this up


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Here is a link to the Wildlife Conservation Orders I try to look here before I ask a question.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Wcao_134367_7.html

Maybe a sticky

Griff


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

griffondog said:


> Here is a link to the Wildlife Conservation Orders I try to look here before I ask a question.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/Wcao_134367_7.html
> 
> Griff


Thanks Griff, and here is the actual law from WCAO

*14.6 Relocating rabbits within enclosed dog training areas.*
Sec. 14.6 A person possessing a valid small game license may trap up to 5 cottontail rabbits or hares during the open season for rabbits and hares and relocate them within a permitted dog training area provided: 
(a) The dog training area is fenced so as to keep cottontails and hares in confinement. 
(b) A valid small game hunting license is also possessed and cottontails or hares are not captured outside of the small game season and bag limits are not exceeded as provided by sections 3.505 (1) and (2) of this order. 
(c) Cottontails and hares are captured from private lands only with landowner permission. 
(d) Box or cage type traps, capable of taking only one animal at a time, are used and are checked daily. 
(e) Cottontails and hares are not held longer than 24 hours and are not held or transported in any container other than a box, crate, or cage designed for safe and humane confinement. 
(f) Traps are marked as provided by section 3.600 of this order.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

thanks guys!! I really dont need to relocate the rabbits. See my pen boarders a swamp that the rabbits frequent. I want to live trap them and just bring them over the fence and train my dog with them.


----------

